# Skull Shaped Fire Bricks - Anyone Know How to Make These?



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

My buddy posted these skulls on FB the other day. I found them on Amazon, cuz, well, you can find everything on Amazon, but they're $65 EACH!! Anyone ever try to make them before?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Never tried it but refractory cement should work to roll your own.
http://www.theceramicshop.com/produ...-(55lb-bag)/?gclid=CMKCvs7R4NICFdgHgQodkkMFPA

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...actory+cement&hl=en&ei=oHbNWOqCBsaSmQHC74yoCQ


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

J-Man said:


> Never tried it but refractory cement should work to roll your own.
> http://www.theceramicshop.com/produ...-(55lb-bag)/?gclid=CMKCvs7R4NICFdgHgQodkkMFPA
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...actory+cement&hl=en&ei=oHbNWOqCBsaSmQHC74yoCQ


That's what I thought. Might try this after we move to Ohio in October. I can practice by making a bunch of bricks to line the pig cooker!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

For a fire pit the skulls don't have to be perfect, they should look a little deteriorated from fire anyway.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

there used to be two vastly different kinds of fire bricks, the very hard kind and the almost crumbly kind,very easy to carve, pick at, rub and make whatever it might be that you want, from the Crumbly style, the hard as diamond style--- not!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

My friend posted this on Facebook. Figured this group would figure out a cheaper way

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hearse driver (Jan 3, 2016)

I have also been tagged in this post on Facebook by several friends  would love to find a budget way to do this! Would be a welcome addition in my cemetary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Of course it ended up being shared into my FB page also. I went ahead and bought one from Etsy. I would love to have more but.... I'll splurge on just one.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK links to Etsy & Amazon please!!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheCozyHearth?ref=l2-shopheader-name


ENJOY


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just exactly how do these work? Do they just sit in the fire?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh man I want to try to make these too


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

If anyone can do it, Saki Girl can! If you do figure it out, would you please do a tutorial?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> Just exactly how do these work? Do they just sit in the fire?


Yep, they just sit in the fire and grin...


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

A Little Odd said:


> My friend posted this on Facebook. Figured this group would figure out a cheaper way
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Is that Horrific Finds?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> If anyone can do it, Saki Girl can! If you do figure it out, would you please do a tutorial?


Sure will sweetie


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Is that Horrific Finds?


No, just a friend who posts a hundred times a day

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Video on how to set a fire pit up using the Skulls.

https://youtu.be/G_vcD2GZivg


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

99% sure you could just use a plaster of paris skull *provided you're just going for looks and using a propane fire pit, not trying to cook or use it as refractory for actual heating*.

I don't know if any of my plaster skulls don't have foam in them anymore, but if I find one, I'll certainly throw it on the fire pit and see if it explodes or something.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I think cracking would be a problem before long with anything but special cement/plaster. It looks like the refractory cement is the way to go.

Wonder how many skulls you can get out of a 25-pound bucket?


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

www.amazon.com/Myard-DELUXE-Logs-Imitated-Fireplace/dp/B00KBNIZDK


----------



## duxallinarow (Oct 21, 2014)

Yep – I probably received six separate posts and tags of this from Fezbuk friends. And they're all waiting to see how I pull it off.

But I'm taking a different tack with mine – I'm going to make a cool-embers, last-for years version. I have two burned-out fire pit bowls to use as bases. My plan is to craft a pile of glowing embers in each of the fire bowls, and then top those with a stack of blackened skulls. I've built ember piles in past years with light strings and Great Stuff, so that won't be hard. I'm planning to use plastic skulls and bones for the stack, paint them black, ash them, and probably hide a second layer of lights in the middle of the pile. A little smoke for atmosphere, and I think it'll work.

A large FedEx box of plastic skulls was waiting on my porch when I got home tonight. Heh heh heh!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This is so cool! I guess eventually they'd break down, how long would they last?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Seems like if you make them out of the special cement, like they use to make fire bricks, they'd last for years.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

I am betting someone could make something like this using the old Great stuff faux embers technique. Make the fire using skulls rather than sticks and make some holes to release smoke from a fogger or cauldron mister in specific locations around the fire to make the smoke effect. Could also strategically place flicker lights inside the skulls or other places to give it a realistic fire type flicker as well.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

A friend sent me the link, too, but she also sent a thread with a recipe for making somewhat less expensive refractory brick. It's 2 parts fireclay to 1 part each of perlite, clean sand, ash, and portland cement. I have not tried it -- no first hand experience at this point-- but the person who recommended it appears to have some significant experience making forges and such. 
My plan is to try a few once it gets nice enough to take the mess outside. I intend to let the skull-bricks dry, and then give them a slow heat-up in the kiln, just to be sure no guests are hit with firebrick shrapnel from a bubble of moisture somewhere. Alternatively, a person could just bury them in a good hot fire and keep their distance.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> A friend sent me the link, too, but she also sent a thread with a recipe for making somewhat less expensive refractory brick. It's 2 parts fireclay to 1 part each of perlite, clean sand, ash, and portland cement. I have not tried it -- no first hand experience at this point-- but the person who recommended it appears to have some significant experience making forges and such.
> My plan is to try a few once it gets nice enough to take the mess outside. I intend to let the skull-bricks dry, and then give them a slow heat-up in the kiln, just to be sure no guests are hit with firebrick shrapnel from a bubble of moisture somewhere. Alternatively, a person could just bury them in a good hot fire and keep their distance.


look forward to hearing how this works out


----------



## duxallinarow (Oct 21, 2014)

I've done embers in the past (various prop-takes on a hellmouth), and am looking forward to assembling these two. I've had my best results imitating a fire using a combination of flicker lights, steady lights, and a lightning box. I just have to make sure I'm happy with the stack and design before I start gluing it all together.


----------



## viltemtress (Sep 4, 2016)

Following, I've been researching the refractory cement too, but I'm also worried about moisture and shrapnel!! when someone figures it out please share!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok, decent weather today, I'll try to throw one of my plaster ones on the fire and see what happens. I have a couple straight up concrete ones too...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well. That was interesting. 

So, what are these? Skulls made of a thin plaster shell. Stained with oil based stain, and painted with wildfire paints. Filled with great stuff, and hole drilled in the top to shove them on pikes. Originally cast in 2007-2008. Repainted in 2010. Originally 250 of these, sold many in 2010, about a dozen left after sell and attrition. 

Burned for 2 hours, just letting the great stuff burn off. One cracked when the great stuff burned away, was likely cracked prior with the great stuff holding it together. Otherwise, the plaster held together just fine. If I was making some JUST for the fire, I'd do a solid piece instead of a shell anyway. 










Solid concrete skull had no problems, as expected. It was just using leftover concrete after installing a basketball hoop.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The plaster looks like it held up very well, and I like the colors you were left with.
I want to try some that are hollow, so light from the fire can shine thorugh the eyes. We'll see.
And now I find myself looking at gas fire-ring burners...


----------



## viltemtress (Sep 4, 2016)

Am I right to assume you used a different mold for the cement skull? So, would you go with the plaster but go solid or would you go with the concrete? The plaster ones look wicked cool!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, it's a more tiki styled skull for the concrete. But it was still just a latex mold. 

I'd actually go with the plaster and oil stain. The solid plaster would help the flames work around the skulls too, instead of tying it up in the hollow middle like mine did.


----------



## viltemtress (Sep 4, 2016)

I can't wait to make these! Any specific type of plaster you'd use? This is my first time casting something!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, in that case, see my tutorial.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/141380-latex-mold-making-skulls-cheap.html

For a first time, it's hard to go wrong with plaster of paris. Cheap, easy to work. 

If I was going to be leaving something like this outside, though, I'd probably spring for Hydrocal or something more sturdy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I, too, have seen these awesome skulls on Facebook, lol. I can't afford to buy them outright at the prices I've seen, so far, so I'd love to see if someone can make them for cheaper, too!

UnOrthodOx, I had the pleasure of being gifted one of your awesome skulls, and a mold to make more, in a previous Reaper exchange. I see you tried out your plaster skulls in a fire and they seem to have held up...would that same mold you sent me work to make solid ones for the fire?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> I, too, have seen these awesome skulls on Facebook, lol. I can't afford to buy them outright at the prices I've seen, so far, so I'd love to see if someone can make them for cheaper, too!
> 
> UnOrthodOx, I had the pleasure of being gifted one of your awesome skulls, and a mold to make more, in a previous Reaper exchange. I see you tried out your plaster skulls in a fire and they seem to have held up...would that same mold you sent me work to make solid ones for the fire?


Absolutely. Follow the instructions in the tutorial, but after the second coating, go ahead and fill the whole things with plaster. You want the shell first to get all the fine details in the face/teeth.

If you find your mold is stiff and/or hard, a little hot water will get it right in order.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Absolutely. Follow the instructions in the tutorial, but after the second coating, go ahead and fill the whole things with plaster. You want the shell first to get all the fine details in the face/teeth.
> 
> If you find your mold is stiff and/or hard, a little hot water will get it right in order.


Awesome. This may just be one of my Summer projects! I'll make myself a couple more hollow ones for decor, then try out a solid one for my fire pit. Thanks!


----------



## viltemtress (Sep 4, 2016)

So I decided to give these a try and because I didn't care if they looked perfect or not, I half-assed them by cutting a dollar store skull in half, re-taping it back together and cutting a hole to fill them with plaster. They aren't perfect and I think the plaster started to cure a bit faster than I anticipated on the last few, I'm hoping I can scrape them or sand them to make them look broken or distressed or something. I also wish I had put the hole in the bottom but hindsight is 20/20 sometimes... I think they turned out okay though! 
In your tutorial you mentioned they needed to be soaked in water prior to staining? How long and just curious as to why?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

viltemtress said:


> So I decided to give these a try and because I didn't care if they looked perfect or not, I half-assed them by cutting a dollar store skull in half, re-taping it back together and cutting a hole to fill them with plaster. They aren't perfect and I think the plaster started to cure a bit faster than I anticipated on the last few, I'm hoping I can scrape them or sand them to make them look broken or distressed or something. I also wish I had put the hole in the bottom but hindsight is 20/20 sometimes... I think they turned out okay though!
> In your tutorial you mentioned they needed to be soaked in water prior to staining? How long and just curious as to why?


They look good for this application, actually. You COULD take some plaster and add it to any holes with your finger. Ad some, have a bucket of water ready, wet finger, and smooth it with the wet finger. Rewet as needed. Any ridges can be sanded down with a wet scrubby sponge. 

As for soaking, Just want them wet. So, not long, just put them in the bucket, fill it, and start going to town. 

WHY...otherwise the plaster absorbs the stain instantly and it gets solid and DARK. You want it more natural looking.

DRY COMPLETELY BEFORE THROWING ON A FIRE.


----------



## viltemtress (Sep 4, 2016)

That makes perfect sense, don't want it to look unnatural!! I think I'll try adding more plaster, it's probably easier that trying to sand it all out. They aren't completely dry yet, I assume they'll take a few days to a week to completely dry, will new plaster still cure to the more dried stuff and bond well enough not to crack or break apart?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

viltemtress said:


> That makes perfect sense, don't want it to look unnatural!! I think I'll try adding more plaster, it's probably easier that trying to sand it all out. They aren't completely dry yet, I assume they'll take a few days to a week to completely dry, will new plaster still cure to the more dried stuff and bond well enough not to crack or break apart?


Well...it would bond well if you were just using the things as decor. I can't promise the new stuff wont crack off in the fire...I mean, the 'candle' didn't break off when I made a torch topper, but gas fire will be hotter.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Gosh, they look nice but wow so expensive!!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I did this a while ago. http://imgur.com/gallery/Smt5G
My next goal is to try this with some quik-crete and masonry cement. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## spankielovesdan (Sep 20, 2017)

UnOrthodOx, Thank you so much for the link to making the skulls with the fantastic tutorial. I picked up a "bag of bones" from the store and began to make the latex mold of the skull and 2 of the larger bones a couple weeks ago. I've spent this last week casting plaster of paris solid heads and bones for my gas fire pit. I put a quick coat of a natural stain on one of the skulls and set it in the fire for about 45 minutes. Got a kick out of watching his cheeks burn, then the top of the eye sockets and back of the skull. After about 30 minutes he was back to white again. Next morning, I examined and there are spider cracks all over but still seems to be solid. Could have still been curing as they are solid and just dried too quickly in the fire. Or that plaster skulls shouldn't be in contact with a gas fire pit  The small leg bone I put in did break, but that's ok with me. I know the gas fire is pretty hot but I think I can make these work one night for our party! Will be making many more to stack up just like the original picture on this thread!!!!


----------



## ShellyMontrose (Sep 17, 2018)

I found a really great video that I am going to try today.

https://youtu.be/GxyJZG_y5YY


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

If we ever get our forever house I really want to make a fire pit with a pile of these.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm going to play Debbie Downer for a minute:

If you're going to try DIYing these to 'make them cheaper', you should total up the material cost for the making the mold and casting them, and they really should be cast with proven fire safe material because surprise grenades will be a horrible experience. Add up the time spent doing all of it too. 
Odds are, you'll find it's not much cheaper to DIY some safe to use fire pit skulls and the price isn't so bad after all.

If you're not concerned about safety, remember that you're the one who has to carry the guilt if someone gets hurt.

I ran the math on it last year when my mom asked the same 'make it cheaper' question, and buying them was the cheaper option. The Myard version goes on sale once in a while, looks like they might be $50 right now if you have amazon prime. 

It's always good to keep in mind that sometimes making something cheaper means putting yourself and other's at risk.


----------

